# help identify this fish



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

i cant see what type of african cichlid this is, anyone know what it is


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

It looks like a albino of some sort, do you have more info on it?
And maybe a better pic.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

its all i got, um its sort of aggressive it will attack the hongi it lives with, its not albino it dosnt have pink eyes


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Is it really aggressive or semi aggressive?
Were did you get it?
How big is it?
What are you feeding it?


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

nicolaas said:


> Is it really aggressive or semi aggressive?
> Were did you get it?
> How big is it?
> What are you feeding it?


its between aggressive and semi, it does beat up the hongi alot
its at my work, none of us can identify it
it is about 6-8 inch big
i feed it pellets and bloodworm


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

You should get it and see how big it gets


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

dmuddle said:


> You should get it and see how big it gets


well if its aggressive i dont want it


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

i wanna know what it is


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

okay, but it looks awesome. A PINK FISH!!


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

i know but i dont want to regret it


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

dude u have a frontosas you will end up regretting it


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

dmuddle said:


> dude u have a frontosas you will end up regretting it[/Q
> 
> so we got a MALE frontosa at work living with about 20 other fish in a display and he is fully grown


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

really?? thats sick as frontosas are cool


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

i told ya


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

yea if i had a bigger tank I would look at getting one


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

That is not a Frontosa!They have stripes.
Googel it and youl see.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

I know what the hell a frobtosas is calm your falm. I know what a frontosas is man. He has a frontosas I was on a whole different conversation man.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

dmuddle said:


> I know what the hell a frobtosas is calm your falm. I know what a frontosas is man. He has a frontosas I was on a whole different conversation man.


still wondering what this fish iss


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

yea i cant help at all man


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

figured, and the little hongi is DEAD NOW big one still cruising about


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

really oh no I caught mango eating the snail


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

dmuddle said:


> I know what the hell a frobtosas is calm your falm. I know what a frontosas is man. He has a frontosas I was on a whole different conversation man.


FUNNY! I don't remember being rood about it!


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Well you certainly wont nice about it


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry if I was rood, I thought you mend frontosa.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

naa ist cool man i was just a bit jump haha


----------

